# public hunting buck



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been bow hunting houston woods this year and have had a blast seeing deer, this deer is by no means a monster but he is my best deer to date. It all happened on the evening of 11/8/11 at about 5:15 pm was up in my summit climber and was just about to get down so I lit a cig and decided when the cig was gone I was out of there,I heard something walking in the thick honeysuckle so I stood up and started looking for movement but could not pick out the deer and then I finally seen the deers legs walking under the thick brush, so I got ready for the shot and he walked in to 17 yards and stepped into a small hole to shoot thru and I took the shot and he took off back into the thick stuff and then that magical sound every deer hunter likes to hear I heard him crash. He only went about 60 yards.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.. Any pics?


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice and congrats...........


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice buck,,congrats


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work and congratulations on your biggest buck thus far.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice deer.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I always admire you guys who get it done on public land nice buck

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing better than "the crash".
Excellent!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

nicklesman said:


> I always admire you guys who get it done on public land nice buck
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_




It is definatly harder to kill bucks on public land because of all the hunting pressure from all of us hunters who don't have the privalage of having private land to hunt. I enjoy just being in the woods with all of gods beautiful creations and if I get the chance to harvest a animal that is just a bonus..............Mike


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm telling ya cigarette smoke is an attractant. Nice buck!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Cig smoke must be a curiosity smell to deer. Back in my younger days when I smoked, twice I had deer come right under my stand and smell smoldering butts. I know they must smell smoke all the time from fires and wood burning furnaces and such. But there must be something in cigs that makes them curious.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Both deer that I have shot came in while I was smoking. I'm not sure If that had anything to do with it but I was in a stand and smoke rises so I'm not sure how much they smell anyways


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

